# ATITool w/ Vista 64 bit?



## ho0dzy (Jun 10, 2008)

I can get the program to open, but it doesn't seem to recognize my video card at all... I've used Mobility Modder to modify in the ATI Radeon 2600 HD drivers for my ATI Mobility Radeon 2600 HD but I'm having no luck getting my ATITool to properly load 

Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2008)

I use Riva tuner in 64, not too sure how it will react to your mobility tho....there is also Ray Adams Tray Tools


----------



## ho0dzy (Jun 10, 2008)

was just scoping out Riva Tuner actually, so it's good for 64 bit eh? I'll scope it out


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> was just scoping out Riva Tuner actually, so it's good for 64 bit eh? I'll scope it out



using it now...only issue is on startup you get the window to allow it to run!


----------



## ho0dzy (Jun 10, 2008)

Now the real question is how to USE Riva Tuner hehe. Gonna go scope out the forums.


----------

